# Post Harvey Trip Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

First off I want to say my thoughts and prayers are with the people affected by this disaster. I want to also mention how greatful and blessed we are to live in a state surrounded by so many great human beings. I personally spent time around the Houston, Katy, and Humble/Kingwood areas with good friend Jeff Marshall rescuing people from their flooded homes. We were just one boat of many that came together to help fellow Texans. God Bless America and God Bless Texas. I truly love this state. 
As far as fishing goes, we have had an influx of fresh water however, fish have to eat. This past Sunday and Monday were extraordinary. We caught fish on 52 Mirrolures and MirrOlure She Dogs all day both days. We have boats available for those interested in getting away for some solid fishing.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That looks like some really solid fish. Congratulations


----------

